# choosing hickory handle for sledge, maul, etc



## squarepeg (Feb 18, 2009)

Does it matter if the tree-rings (in the wood the handle is made from) are tightly spaced or not? Does it matter how the handle is cut with respect to the tree-rings? I'm new, and impressed by what I've read on this forum when doing info searches online. Maybe this seems like a silly question, but if I could understand the principles involved in a choice like this, I'm sure I could apply them elsewhere, and not just when replacing tool handles. While a sledgehammer is not exactly a fine woodworking tool, the question is about how to choose the handle by the grain of the wood and the way the handle is cut from the stock, given the kind of blows, stress and abuse its likely to take. I figure woodworkers could give me the best info on this, based on a knowledge of wood, even if you never pick up a sledgehammer.

I've got 2 choices for a new 36"-long handle for my double-faced sledgehammer. One of my options is cut from wood with larger rings (~3/16" each), and, viewing the shank end-on, the pre-cut split through the long axis of the shank-end runs parallel to the tree-rings. The other is cut from tightly-spaced rings (~1/32" each), and when the shank end is viewed end-on, the tree-ring layers run diagonally downward from left to right across the pre-cut split through the long cross-axis of the shank end. They are the same make and style, and both are cut from straight-grained hickory with no knots (and I do understand the advantages of hickory with respect to strength, vibration-absorption, comfort, non-splintering, etc). I swing right-handed, usually, and I've been known to miss the mark and hit the handle occasionally. Would one of these last me awhile or should I reject them both and go shopping?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The rings should never to horizontal on the handle, always longitudinal. I highly doubt that any company makes a handle much different than any other. Tight rings are good.

G


----------

